# Suggestions for a quiet-ish sun week away?



## HorseBox (19 Apr 2007)

Any thoughts? Myself and Mrs Horsebox recently bought a house and aren't too flush at the moment. However, we have a tiny but of spare cash and we're determined to take a cheap week in the sun, probably the first week in June, right before it all kicks off and gets too busy.

We don't want something too Oggie-Oggie-Oggie!, or too full of pissheads, although we will probably have to compromise a bit if we want something cheap, I suppose. On the other hand, we wouldn't want somewhere that's too quiet, as Mrs Horsebox likes a few drinks now and again.

Any recommendations for a destination for a relaxing but not-too-quiet not-too-chav sun week in early June? Should we book last minute or book early? I don't really care which country, I'm just afraid that if I leave it too late, I'll just be left with the lager louts.

We're both around 30, if that helps.

All suggestions gratefully received.

Cheers


----------



## z108 (19 Apr 2007)

maybe you could look at somewhere like Tunisia. nice people ,very safe, nice resorts, perfect weather and beaches and also very cheap.


----------



## PM1234 (19 Apr 2007)

How about Lanzarote? If you research your accommodation and keep away from the main strip, its a nice quiet island and you should be able to pick up a cheap package easily enough.


----------



## nearly40 (19 Apr 2007)

Just don't go with Budget travel to Zakynthos, in a similar situation a few years ago and had the holiday from hell. very cheap but we got what we paid for.


----------



## KalEl (19 Apr 2007)

sign said:


> maybe you could look at somewhere like Tunisia. nice people ,very safe, nice resorts, perfect weather and beaches and also very cheap.


 
Not according to a lady on The Last Word...both she and her daughter were treated appallingly because they were women travelling on their own recently. It was so bad that when the head of marketing for Tunisia in the UK and Ireland offered them a free holiday in a 5 star resort she turned it down. The allegations of racism and appalling sexism turned me off Tunisia for life.


----------



## oldtimer (19 Apr 2007)

Having travelled extensively I think the places for you to consider are the Algarve in Portugal or Lanzorate. Should get good deals in early June but always remember you get what you pay for. Study accommodation very carefully - make a point of selecting at least 3 star.  Also read reviews on tripadvisor.ie. Bear in mind Lanzorate flight is 2 hours longer than Algarve.


----------



## z108 (20 Apr 2007)

KalEl said:


> Not according to a lady on The Last Word...both she and her daughter were treated appallingly because they were women travelling on their own recently. It was so bad that when the head of marketing for Tunisia in the UK and Ireland offered them a free holiday in a 5 star resort she turned it down. The allegations of racism and appalling sexism turned me off Tunisia for life.



What happened here exactly?  I wasnt suggesting the couple do any more  stressful than hang out at a resort. The government over there  is very anxious to encourage tourism so any locals harassing tourists would get unwelcome attention from big brother over there. Aside from that its a  certainty that its cheap  with really good weather.


----------



## TDON (20 Apr 2007)

How about Paphos. The Cypriot people are lovely and enjoy a good time just like the Irish.

There is a new company I heard about and if the link I paste doesn't come across properly, try searching www.xl.com. The prices seem to be very good. What the accomodation is like is another matter, but you can always do a search on [broken link removed] to see what other people say about it.

Anyhow, here it is:
[broken link removed]


----------



## scatriona (20 Apr 2007)

> hi
> 
> Fuerteventura is nice, not too developed and a fab beach outside Corralejo. Also windsurfing lessons offered on most beaches, and some nice restaurants. We got a deal last June for about 350 p.p.
> No 'bad elements' as your mum would say!
> S


----------



## jrewing (20 Apr 2007)

Friends of ours went to Slovenia for a week last year. It seems like a wonderful place to go...


----------



## KalEl (20 Apr 2007)

sign said:


> What happened here exactly? I wasnt suggesting the couple do any more stressful than hang out at a resort. The government over there is very anxious to encourage tourism so any locals harassing tourists would get unwelcome attention from big brother over there. Aside from that its a certainty that its cheap with really good weather.


 
Apparently women travelling alone is frowned upon in Tunisia. They were shouted at, victims of lewd comments, given poorer service in the hotel than a man or couple would receive...generally treated really badly. The lady was genuinely upset and as I said earlier turned down a free week all expenses paid in a 5 Star resort. This type of stuff really turns me off places like Tunisia or even Dubai which I personally enjoyed. The weather's great, the hotels and beaches are great, the food's great but you're other half could get grief for wearing a skirt or a bikini top. Once you get that rubbish, it's good luck and thanks!

For a quiet week you could try Madeira...great weather and a good place to chillax.


----------



## autumnleaf (20 Apr 2007)

A couple i know went to Tunisia and they were fine when they were together. However, if he left her alone for a minute the guys were hassling her. She's blonde, which apparently makes it worse.


----------



## KalEl (20 Apr 2007)

autumnleaf said:


> A couple i know went to Tunisia and they were fine when they were together. However, if he left her alone for a minute the guys were hassling her. She's blonde, which apparently makes it worse.


 
There you go...I mean who wants that? Outrageous behaviour in this day and age.


----------



## z108 (20 Apr 2007)

Well I woudnt have suggested it as a place for single females to go to no more than I would have suggested saudi but they are  a couple.


----------



## KalEl (20 Apr 2007)

sign said:


> Well I woudnt have suggested it as a place for single females to go to no more than I would have suggested saudi but they are a couple.


 
No offence, but holiday destinations where all is well when your girlfriend sticks close to you but all hell breaks loose when she doesn't wouldn't be top of most people's list!


----------



## Carpenter (20 Apr 2007)

My wife and I holidayed in Tunisia a few years ago and wouldn't be rushing back!  Outside of the purpose built resorts women were routinely leered at, suggestive comments made etc.  We didn't have any _really _bad experiences but a number of small incidents added to our negative feelings about the place.  It was one of the least enjoyable holidays we've had.


----------



## mlouisa (20 Apr 2007)

Lanzarote and stay in the old town


----------



## Jock04 (20 Apr 2007)

If you can find a cheap-ish deal in Rhodes, stay away from Faliraki & you'll find a very interesting island which is blessed with great weather.


----------



## HorseBox (20 Apr 2007)

OP here.

Thanks for all the suggestions. They are all very much appreciated. I particularly like the sounds of Rhodes, and the Algarve... andf Cyprus (if I find a quiet resort). All down to the price, I guess.

Re Tunisia, Mrs Horsebox went there for a week with her friends last year. She did complain of a small amount of leering, alright, although if you just told them to go away in a loud voice, apparently they did.

She also learned from a phrasebook how to say "shame on you" in arabic - which is pronounced 'Harem alek!' Apparently that works a treat and arab men go all sheepish if you say that to them in public. I've travelled extensively in arabic countries on my own, but if I was a woman and by myself, it woulod probably be annoying.


----------



## andrew1977 (20 Apr 2007)

Almeria in spain is quite nice, was down there on a holiday with the missus, plenty of pubs and restaurants, but not a place for drunken carry on with banging nightclubs and groups of teenagers etc
Small place but very nice beaches etc,
Package deals are cheap enough to there or make it your own way if you like , Ryanair flights are reasonable too out there and back


----------



## gebbel (21 Apr 2007)

nearly40 said:


> Just don't go with Budget travel to Zakynthos...


 
Zakynthos last year was the best holiday myself and herself have ever had! Went with Direct Holidays though.


----------



## speirbhean (21 Apr 2007)

Meself and himself went to Kremasti in Rhodes the year we bought the house (meaning, the year we were smashed broke). Highly recommended, miles from Falaraki, lots of nice restaurants and nice people. Stayed in the Margaret Apartments which were dirt cheap and clean. Every time I go on a package holiday I check out packageholidaysuncovered.co.uk to read real people's impressions. It's very 'English' and sometimes their idea of a good time is  not mine, ie lots of English pubs and steak and chips restaurants... but if you can read between teh lines you can get a really good idea of what a resort is like.


----------



## BillK (21 Apr 2007)

Check out [broken link removed] for holidays in Italy.

Myself and Mrs K are just back from Sardinia and have previously spent a week in Ischia in the bay of naples.


----------



## Jock04 (23 Apr 2007)

Glad to see Rhodes has made your shortlist, Horsebox.

PM me if you want additional info on the island - I've been there a good few times.


----------

